# Making Hollowing Tools



## Dennis Ford (Jan 20, 2014)

In another thread, I mentioned that my hollowing tools are mostly home-made. I have attached a PDF file with a description of how this is done. The PDF file does not describe how to use the tools. I suggest that those new to hollowing try the tools in an open bowl so that they can see and feel how they work before doing hollow forms (can not see tool tip).
*Keep the tool rest under the straight section of the tool! * This will require having the tool rest farther away than you might prefer so use light cuts.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2014)

Excellent Dennis - I just printed it out. Thanks for taking the time to share this information.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 20, 2014)

Nicely done, Dennis! I've made a few hollowing tools, and they work really well. For somebody starting out, I'd also suggest taller, narrower forms rather than short, wide forms. Great info!

BTW... I moved this to the classroom.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this information with us. I haven't even gotten the hang of my bowl gouge yet so I think I might hold off on hollowing for now but it's good to know that the information is there when I'm ready for it.


----------

